# Linux systems wigging out



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2016)

I have 3 systems running Mint 17 doing nothing but crunching for WCG and F@H.  After 2-3 weeks, I find them doing this which greatly affects their output. 





After restarting:


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 22, 2016)

It looks like you need a lower clock or better cooling.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2016)

Those temps are just fine for a i3-3220T.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 22, 2016)

That's probably what's happening. If you really want to push past it, there should be a cpufreq thing for the panel that lets you change clockrates or your scaling governor or whatever.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2017)

When I reboot these systems, there's often a warning about the "Cinnamon Settings Deamon" running and whether I want to continue or not.

Why are these systems cycling to 117 or 118%?


----------

